# Breadboard ends with even number of panels



## maxyedor (Jul 6, 2017)

Not sure if I'm wording this correctly, but I'm building a table-top that needs to be 40" wide, the lumber I got for it 5.25" wide, so jointed it can be 5" or smaller. If I do 8 5" wide boards it's perfect, but that results in a seam right dead in the middle. Normally I'd pin the center board to the breadboard end, and then let the rest float for expansion/contraction, but with none in the middle, I'm not sure which one to pin. Any suggestions?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Does it matter ? take any board, or pin both closer to the center.


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 6, 2017)

Not sure if it matters, I guess I could pin the one next to the centerline and it's only going to be 2.5" off center anyway, so it shouldn't matter. I've just never seen an even number of boards in a breadboard style table top, started to get worried if there was a reason for that.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I don't see why it matters. The glue line shouldn't be an issue its stronger than the wood.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Typically you glue the center few inches since expansion shouldn't cause issues over that narrow span.

Glue, clamp, and pin (in the center), then pin the outer extents. Be sure to elongate your pin holes for the outer (unglued) pins.


----------

